# Wickler mittels Tänzersystem



## stb_abe (17 November 2014)

Hallo Miteinander,

Ich habe bereits ein wenig das Forum nach einer ähnlichen Applikation gesucht, doch noch nicht wirklich das gefunden, das ich benötige.

Wir sollten bei einer bestehenden Anlage einen Aufwickler in die Steuerung (Beckhoff, TwinCAT PLC) integrieren. Das Band kommt mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit (ca. 25 m/min) durch die Anlage und sollte über ein Tänzersystem mit konstanter Zugkraft auf den Aufwickler gewickelt werden. Die Lagen werden einfach übereinander aufgewickelt bis der max. Durchmesser erreicht wird. Die Tänzersystem-Position hat einen Rückgabewert von 0..10V. Die Zugkraft wird mit einem pneumatischen Zylinder mittels Druckprop. Ventil (0..10V) angesteuert. Der Druck sollte eigentlich konstant bleiben oder?
Wir möchten nun mittels "Drehzahlsteuerung" des Antriebsreglers (SEW MoviDive, EtherCAT) über einen PID - Regler (in SPS, P-Anteil müsste eigentlich genügen) die Zugkraft konstant halten, d.h. das Tänzersystem sollte auf seiner Position bleiben. Wenn das Tänzersystem ganz unten ist, sollte der Aufwickler schneller fahren (max. Drehzahl: 2500 Umd/min), damit das Tänzersystem wieder in seine ursprüngliche Position gelangt. Wenn das Tänzersystem nach oben geht, sollte der Aufwickler langsamer fahren (min. Drehzahl: 0 Umd/min), damit das Tänzersystem wieder nach unten geht.

Wie würdet ihr diesen Wickler realisieren?
Ist dies überhaupt mit einem PID-Regler möglich ?
Wie stelle ich den PID Regler am besten ein?

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus für eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Zottel (17 November 2014)

Wenn der Tänzer auf seiner Position bleiben soll, reicht ein P-Regler nicht. PI muß es schon sein.
Wenn die Anlage das hergibt, kannst du die Anlagengeschwindigkeit zum Reglerausgang hinzuaddieren. Dein Regler muß dann nur noch die Durchmesseränderung ausregeln, nicht den Hochlauf der Anlage.
Wenn du mit einem leeren Wickelkörper/Kern anfängst, kann der schon mal mit Anlagengeschwindigkeit/Kernumfang anlaufen.
Der Regler zieht dann Geschwindigkeit ab, wenn der Wickel dicker wird. Jetzt kannst du dir überlegen, welche Auslenkung des Tänzers zulässig sein soll. Diese Abweichung summiert sich im I-Zweig des Reglers über die Wickeldauer auf. Die wirksame Verstärkung Ki im I-Zweig muß mindestens so groß sein, dass Summe*ki die Durchmesseränderung kompensieren kann. Die obere Grenze für Ki ist erreicht, wenn die Regelung zu schwingen beginnt. Das passiert um so eher, je länger der Antrieb braucht, um den Wickel zu beschleunigen (Leistung klein im Verhältnis zum Massenträgheitsmoment).


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 November 2014)

Hallo,
was bei dem Beitrag von Zottel m.E. nicht so explizit heraus gekommen ist ist die Geschichte mit dem Aufwickel-Durchmesser. Du brauchst zum Wickeln eine konstante Umfangsgeschwindigkeit - die steht aber im Verhältnis 1/x zum Durchmesser. Mit einer reinen Tänzer-Regelung kommst du hier n.m.M. nur dann weiter wenn sich der Durchmesser beim Wickeln nicht besonders stark ändert - also z.B. von Durchmesser 200 mm nach Durchmesser 300 mm. Hast du aber eher so etwas : Durchmesser 200 mm nach Durchmesser 600 mm, dann solltest du dem ganzen System noch eine Durchmesser-Messung zusätzlich spendieren da du sonst beim Ausregeln Schwierigkeiten bekommen wirst (Schwingen).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Per (19 November 2014)

*Zentrumswickler*

Schau dir einfach die Applikation von SEW für Zentralwickler an.



http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/support/search_documentation.php?PHPSESSID=v7eksv2kv0fu83doa3j9l9li92&gruppen_id_back=a43&gruppe=379


Gruß Per


----------



## Zottel (20 November 2014)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was bei dem Beitrag von Zottel m.E. nicht so explizit heraus gekommen ist ist die Geschichte mit dem Aufwickel-Durchmesser. Du brauchst zum Wickeln eine konstante Umfangsgeschwindigkeit - die steht aber im Verhältnis 1/x zum Durchmesser. Mit einer reinen Tänzer-Regelung kommst du hier n.m.M. nur dann weiter wenn sich der Durchmesser beim Wickeln nicht besonders stark ändert - also z.B. von Durchmesser 200 mm nach Durchmesser 300 mm. Hast du aber eher so etwas : Durchmesser 200 mm nach Durchmesser 600 mm, dann solltest du dem ganzen System noch eine Durchmesser-Messung zusätzlich spendieren da du sonst beim Ausregeln Schwierigkeiten bekommen wirst (Schwingen).
> 
> Gruß
> Larry


Ich widerspreche dir ungern, aber mit Wicklern habe ich Erfahrung (Draht, Durchmesseränderung 1:3 bis 1:5). Ich habe tausende gesehen und geschätzte 50-100 Bauarten. Keiner hat eine Durchmessermessung für die *Geschwindigkeitsregelung* (soll heißen, ja es gibt Durchmessermessungen, etwa um festzustellen, daß die eingestellte Länge nicht draufpasst). Das funktioniert reinweg über den I-Anteil des Reglers. Entweder mit oder ohne Aufschaltung der Produktionsgeschwindigkeit. Dann gibt es noch den "Trick", den bisher aufgelaufenen I-Anteil zu speichern, um einen Wiederanlauf auf den(selben) teilgefüllten Wickel zu ermöglichen.
Um mit einem leeren Kern ein laufendes Produkt zu übernehmen (Rollenwechsel), kenne ich es, dass die Leerdurchmesser hinterlegt werden, um die Anlaufdrehzahl zu bestimmen. Dazu wird der Ausgang eines PI(D) Reglers addiert. Sobald das Produkt (Draht, Faden, Papierbahn) auf dem Kern fixiert ist, wird der Regler freigegeben, so daß der Integrator bei 0 startet.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 November 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
ich habe das auch nicht ins Blaue geschrieben. Es kommt vielleicht auch darauf an, was man da aufwickelt und wie groß der Durchmesser-Unterschied ist. 1 zu 3-5 ist ja nun auch nicht besonders viel - da greift die von mir angesprochene 1/x-Geschichte für die Umfangsgeschwindigkeit ja noch fast nicht ...
Aber natürlich geht es auch mit Rechnen ... es gibt sicherlich der Methoden einige ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Zottel (20 November 2014)

Klar gibt es fast immer mehr als einen Weg. Und ich hätte nichts gesagt, wenn es um Durchmesseränderung 1:10 oder noch viel größer ginge, aber du hast ja geschrieben:


> Durchmesser 200 mm nach Durchmesser 600 mm, dann solltest du dem ganzen  System noch eine Durchmesser-Messung zusätzlich spendieren da du sonst  beim Ausregeln Schwierigkeiten bekommen wirst (Schwingen).


Das ist für mich 1:3 und da geht es ohne, solange die Änderung über lange Zeit aufsummiert wird. Ein sehr dickes Wickelgut könnte Schwierigkeiten machen.


----------



## roman06 (5 August 2018)

Hallo,
ich der Thread ist zwar schon etwas betagt 
Ich habe  einen Anlage mit nur einem Antrieb (FU) für die Aufhaspel/Aufwickler.  Änderung Durchmesser von ca. 450 - 1200 mm. Ein Längenmesssystem ist  vorhanden, bekomme da auch die Bandgeschwindigkeit her. Eine  Durchmessermessung am Aufhaspel ist nicht vorhanden auch kein Tänzer, an  der Abhaspel sitzt eine Bremse. Die Bandgeschwindigkeit soll geregelt  werden. Den Durchmesser könnte ich mir ja aus der gewickelten  Länge/Dicke berechnen. Material ist ca. 2x60 mm Stahlblech.

Meine Frage: Bekomme ich das mit einer  reinen PI Regelung hin OHNE dem PID "irgendwie" den aktuellen  Durchmesser mitzugeben? (~wie #5)
Wenn nicht, wo sollte der Durchmesser in der Berechnung hin?

Danke,
Roman


----------

